
What’s the Best Programming Language to Learn in 2015? - Walkman
http://www.sitepoint.com/whats-best-programming-language-learn-2015/
======
edimaudo
2015 is over. Language is just a tool, focus on solving the problem.

~~~
facorreia
And also OP should not take advice from a list that includes "CSS" as a
programming language.

